# From a few years back



## Sixpenguins (Oct 28, 2014)

This is one I did for my brother. Found some driftwood and shells one day on the beach. The wood had tiny holes thu it like bugs or something had been chewing thru it. Gave it a coat of wood putty filler and sanded it down. A little stain & varnish. Hemp twine wrapped around for a handgrip. Lashed the shells on with a strip of leather. Added a hiking stick medallion from Cape Chignecto park.... the beach was right next to it. I was happy with the results. My brother seemed to be impressed with it too


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice. Full of invention. The strapped on shells are really cool.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice design!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Always fun to work with unique finds!


----------



## Sixpenguins (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks

I'm living in the Praries now so really miss walking the beaches.


----------

